# Now I went and did it



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I woke up this morning tired and bleary eyed from a meeting at work that went until 1:30am. I had an email. The Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 AF-S VR lens was suddenly in stock again. This thing has been extremely hard to find. I ordered it.
I expedited the shipping. It should be here in about 3 days. I am very happy.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats!!!!! You will be extremely pleased. That is still my favorite lens - I probably use it more that any other lens I own.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very excite for you James. I've done some Nikonian research and that lens is simply a must have. For the drag racing action shots it's the perfect range and the 2.8 will help me out at night. Do you have the converter yet?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, James. It should prove to be a valuable tool in your pouch!
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've researched it as well and seen results with this lens on different cameras, including the D200. The image quality as well as the reported build quality is what really sold me. I do have a 1.4 TC so I would think with the f/2.8 it should work pretty well. I am looking forward to its arrival so I can get started with it. I also have two more paying gigs coming up that the lens will be perfect for. This work will also help pay for it. Yippee. That's actually how I justified buying it in the first place. It was actually my wife's idea to go ahead and order it. I sure love her.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL, I was just wondering if she knew about it yet...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I've had mine for about a year and a half. By far my favorite. I've also got a 2X converter, but I hate to use it much because of the loss of light. Now that I've finally gotten a solid tripod I might end up putting it on more often.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry to hear your meeting went on so long! i hope you get home early today. *hugs*

a new lens eh... can't wait to see what you do with it. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Another new lens? Hmmmmmmm These hobbies sure add up, don't they??? ( spoken by a guy who bought one new plane; three new motors and two LiPo batteries in the last 24 hours! ) ha ha 

Only difference between men (us ) and boys.... is the price of our toys! ha ha 

I'll want to see your results soon....regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Oooops I did it again. I received another email saying the 24-70mm was now in stock. Guess what. I ordered that one too. I think I am in need of an intervention. And no, I did not discuss this one YET with the Mrs. I'll have to be pretty creative with that discussion. Probably will end up giving her some new jewelry first. I'll keep you posted.
And that is it. No more new equipment. I'm done. Really. However Brett, that 500mm you sent me the link to looked mighty appetizing and the D300 is getting some good reviews No really. I am done until Christmas.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"I am done until Christmas." wanna bet??? ha ha ha Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you've got me thinking, my VISA is not yet maxed out. lol

now if i could just remember where i hid it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't do that. I am a bad example to follow. Like I told you though, I don't drink (except a couple at the Dallas Cowboy game I don't party and cat around, my wife always knows where I am and what I am doing so it's all good. She is behind me 100% when it comes to my creative outlets. But I'm serious Rich. No more purchases until Christmas. I hope.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Christmas in February ;-) 


Congrats on both lenses. Let's get together and put some miles on them.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I sure love her.


Right about now I'm thinking you need to recieve an email that says the new stock of fresh cut flowers just came in ! 

Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

D300 won't gain you too much. You need to step up to the D3. That's a real "pro" camera from what I hear. Almost worth the price of entry just for it's low light performance. Put off getting that new car or boat and get a real camera instead! Be sure to check out a good divorce attorney right after they bill your CC.. (-:}

Thinking about liquidating my old service rifle collection to free up some more camera money myself. Few toys I want without a divorce..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I really would like a D3, but I don't want a full-frame camera. I'm going to stick with the D2x and see what comes out next.

I've gotta get my toys now before I get married...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nah. I have not even begun to tap or fully understand the capabilities of the D200. No way I'm upgrading that too. But with these lenses, if and when I do ever decide to do that, they will still be ready and extremely capable. My wife and I both work hard for our money and both like to enjoy the fruits of our labor. I buy photo equipment...she buys clothes, shoes, jewels, furniture, new trucks, vacation trips, clothes, books, CD's, clothes, movies, clothes...hey, maybe I should look into a longer lens.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I buy photo equipment...she buys clothes, shoes, jewels, furniture, new trucks, vacation trips, clothes, books, CD's, clothes, movies, clothes...hey, maybe I should look into a longer lens.


That's the spirit!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*This is mean, but...*

James,

Since you are in the lens shopping mood, I thought I would show you why you should go ahead and get you some big glass. Your wife is going to kill me...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. A 500mm macro lens. I did not need to see that. Pretty awesome that's for sure.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Wow. A 500mm macro lens. I did not need to see that. Pretty awesome that's for sure.


Guys, isn't there a group CAAC (camera addicts anonymous club) or something you could all join?


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Brett shoots macro at 23' away.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

As a moderator I should delete this thread in an effort to save marriages - including my own. Looks like I need to update froggy the avatar. Let's see...if I jumped to the dark side I could pick through Arlon's coolers and rent FP's 600...doubt I could pony up the deposit for that, much less a wagon to port it around...


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I looked into selling a kidney to cover my camera gear :spineyes:


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Let's see...pay the property taxes or get a new lens. Hhhhmmmmm.:help:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You don't need all those fancy shmancy lenses anyway. I got a kiron 28-210 for $12, vivitar 2x adapter for $5 and tamrico 2x adapter for $8, stick them all togather on a second hand camera and get shots like this HERE shooting offhand out the window of my truck while driving 70mph down a dirt road (wife had the wheel).. It's more technique than equipment, that's what my wife keeps telling me anyway. Hmmm, maybe she's just trying to make me feel better??


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok guys, you can stop now. I haven't even begun and your showing all this good stuff. I think I'm in trouble seeing all that is out there. Brett, stop it your such a tease. sp?
I made up my mind I'm starting out with the D80 like Koru.
The glass is what is going to get me addicted. hehe


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

James - did you get your 70-200 yesterday?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually no. The 24-70 is at UPS and I will pick it up tomorrow. I ordered it from B&H.
The 70-200 was ordered through Amazon after they sent me an email alert saying it was in stock again. I ordered it immediately that morning.Then I received an email saying it was shipping the next day. Like an idiot, I believed that but I never received an email from Ritz, where it was actually coming from, saying that it had actually shipped. I was just assuming, which I should know better. So I went to the Ritz website along with my order number and it said that the lens was once again back ordered. I contacted them and they told me it should be back in stock in a week or two. I cancelled the order. I am glad really because on impulse, and trying to get the lens without really thinking, I made the order with Amazon, not caring that the cost was almost $200 more than what B&H asks for the same lens when it's in stock. Anyway, long story short, the mixup gave me some time to think logically and determine whether I really need the 70-200 or just want it really bad. Right now I think I just want it a lot more than I really need it. I do have the 70-300 already. It's not f/2.8 however but it's still a decent lens for my use. So I am currently mulling it all over on whether to order it now from B&H, as they show that it is currently in stock, or wait awhile and get it later. I'll let you know whether lust or wisdom wins out in this instance I just need to quit going over to that darned B&H website and seeing it sitting there "In Stock".


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I can let you shoot through mine sometime if you would like. In all honesty, it is my favorite lens. If I could only have one lens, the 70-200 would be it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey. You're not helping matters here I would like to give it a try though next time we meet up...if I haven't already ordered it by then.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Lets see here, 10 min to set the camera up, mount on tripod, attach adapter tube and lens, Set ISO, Check F stop, Toy with settings to get the Histogram to show a good balance, Focus, focus, focus....Shoot,......Camera shake, focus again, focus....shoot......all that to not even get the same quality of picture Arlon gets from shooting from a moving truck, one handed, with maybe 50 dallars of equiptment.........:headknock :biggrin:


Arlon said:


> You don't need all those fancy shmancy lenses anyway. I got a kiron 28-210 for $12, vivitar 2x adapter for $5 and tamrico 2x adapter for $8, stick them all togather on a second hand camera and get shots like this HERE shooting offhand out the window of my truck while driving 70mph down a dirt road (wife had the wheel).. It's more technique than equipment, that's what my wife keeps telling me anyway. Hmmm, maybe she's just trying to make me feel better??


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Lets see here, 10 min to set the camera up, mount on tripod, attach adapter tube and lens, Set ISO, Check F stop, Toy with settings to get the Histogram to show a good balance, Focus, focus, focus....Shoot,......Camera shake, focus again, focus....shoot......all that to not even get the same quality of picture Arlon gets from shooting from a moving truck, one handed, with maybe 50 dallars of equiptment.........:headknock :biggrin:


If I could pull that off, I'd sell all my gear in a heartbeat!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Brett, I'll trade you my 28-210 kiron for that new 600mm boat anchor you're lugging around all over the place..
Save some wear and tear on your shoulder too! Heck I'll even throw in an 
old Corvette just for fun.. (-:}

It's no Heron but HERE'S a 100% crop of a bird that's up on the power lines in the neighbors backyard. I shot this with my trusty trio but I did use duct tape between the teleconverters to reduce flexing. I used a beer keg I was working on for a rest..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Brett, I'll trade you my 28-210 kiron for that new 600mm boat anchor you're lugging around all over the place..
> Save some wear and tear on your shoulder too! Heck I'll even throw in an
> old Corvette just for fun.. (-:}
> 
> It's no Heron but HERE'S a 100% crop of a bird that's up on the power lines in the neighbors backyard. I shot this with my trusty trio but I did use duct tape between the teleconverters to reduce flexing. I used a beer keg I was working on for a rest..


Very tempting offer, but I think the 600 has embedded itself in my shoulder and I can't seem to remove it. Maybe I can just leave it on my shoulder for others to use and I can start a new career as a self-propelled tripod


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK I just received an email from B&H and guess what? They have the 70-200 f/2.8 VR in stock again. I ordered it. Paid $35 for 2-day air. I need help bad.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

You won't regret it - I promise!


----------

